# Why I do it.



## Bill Stewardson (Jun 3, 2017)

Today I umpired a division 2 YDCL cricket match, so what you might be saying.

Well, here's the thing it ended in a tie !! After two innings taking most of the day , the team batting second needed one run and,,, number ten was caught at mid off to result in the tie !!! Brilliant stuff.
These blokes give up half their weekend, and pay to play,, all day it was tense and very hard fought yet not one word out of place.
Games like this are why I do it. 
Great antidote to the big low Ive been on lately.

Just for good measure, there was some sort of vintage air show along the Derwent Valley and a Spitfire flew low over the ground,, how good is that ??


----------



## Copepod (Jun 4, 2017)

YDCL - I'm guessing that's Yorkshire & Derbyshire Cricket League.
Vintage planes often fly over Derwent Valley - perhaps because of connection with Dam Busters practicing on Lady Bower and nearby reservoirs? I don't have the patience to watch or play cricket, but admiration to those who do. Several of the halls we use for mountain running and navigation events in the Peak District have photos of cricket, football etc teams on the walls.


----------



## Bill Stewardson (Jun 4, 2017)

Mountain running ? Ive watched fell running and believe me that is truly amazing, makes a marathon look like nipping to the shop.
I doubt there are any people with higher fitness, sure would lower your glucose level- would it not !!!!


----------



## Copepod (Jun 4, 2017)

Fell races tend to be fast and furious eg straight up and down a steep hill, sometimes flagged route, sometimes requiring navigation. Mountain marathons are 2 day races, mostly as pairs, occasionally solo, usually carrying kit for overnight camp, always needing navigation, distances can be 2 x 26 miles, plus lots of climb, at elite level, min approx 2 x 10 miles. Also score events - find as many controls / gain as many points in eg 5 + 6 hrs to 8 + 7 hrs. Some overlap between orienteering / fell running / navigation challenges eg RAID 3 series in Peak District Oct / Nov / Dec - 3 hrs on Sunday morning to gain as many points as possible, and not lose any by coming back late, as solo or pair.
For mountain running, see Dragon's Back race thread in this section.


----------



## Bill Stewardson (Jun 4, 2017)

They are all utterly MAD !!


----------



## mikeyB (Jun 4, 2017)

I'll drink a slimline tonic to that comment, Bill


----------



## Bill Stewardson (Jun 4, 2017)

Without wanting to annoy anyone, seems to me that tough though a marathon is, fell running requires a whole lot more grit, stamina and all round fitness. I watched one round here and could not believe what they do.


----------



## Copepod (Jun 4, 2017)

I know a woman who ran marathon for Scotland in Commonwealth Games, ran fot UK in world 100km trail running champs, resulting in UK women's team winning gold, plus ran Dragon's Back Race (5 days) 2015 and was in winning mixed team in Saunders Lakeland Mountain Marathon. She says Dragon's Back was toughest of those events. She's also exceptionally encouraging to lesser mortals eg me when I ran a 15 mile race on the same New Years Day, taking longer than she took to run 30 miles.


----------



## Copepod (Jun 4, 2017)

Bill Stewardson said:


> They are all utterly MAD !!


There were semi serious discussions among the medical team of Dragon's Back Race 2012 about sectioning certain runners, in particular a retired doctor.


----------



## Bill Stewardson (Jun 4, 2017)

Well, I played RL for years and thought that was bloody tough.
Seriously, watching fell runners stunned me, thing was, at the end of it some of them  looked like they had trotted round the park !!

Well done to that super woman.


----------



## Copepod (Jun 5, 2017)

Bill Stewardson said:


> Well, I played RL for years and thought that was bloody tough.
> Seriously, watching fell runners stunned me, thing was, at the end of it some of them  looked like they had trotted round the park !!
> 
> Well done to that super woman.


Wirey northern fell runners and fast solid rugby league players have respect for each other in my experience. My local parkrun in West Yorkshire is supported by local RL club, whose mascot attends on anniversary events. Many people attend both community running club, financially supported by RL club, and parkrun. A couple of retired players run most weeks and are in volunteer core team.

Superwoman is a GP in southern Scotland. From informal chats, I'm confident she is supportive of active T1Ds, like me, plus all proactive people with any type of diabetes.


----------



## Bill Stewardson (Jun 5, 2017)

Just shows that a whole lot of people really do push the physical limits just because they can.
Which puts paid to the "lazy" tag we are sometimes given in the media.


----------



## Copepod (Jun 5, 2017)

Bill Stewardson said:


> Just shows that a whole lot if people really do push the physical limits just because they can.
> Which puts paid to the "lazy" tag we are sometimes given in the media.


There's a huge range of activity levels - many do plenty of exercise, but there are others (without mobility issues) who drive less than a mile to buy a newspaper or bottle of milk. I usually cycle 5 miles each way when working in city centre, buying paper from newsagent on way in. Today will walk to bank to pay in cheque and shop to buy wash kit bag at lunchtime. So much more convenient and more enjoyable than driving (takes longer, due to congestion, plus expensive parking) or bus (costs over £4 per day, never work in same location for 5 days, so weekly ticket not an option).


----------



## Bill Stewardson (Jun 5, 2017)

I Bailiff the local river and walk about 5 miles a day just doing that, plus walking round town etc. Ive never had a car ( far too many of them) I'm a biker- FJR 1300- I find walking very enjoyable, take my binoculars and see the wildlife of which there's loads round here.

Amateur sport seems to me to be as popular as ever, despite rising rents and costs etc. Our local pitches are usually busy.
However, cricket is becoming the preserve of Unis and private schools due to works sports grounds becoming rare. Shame really.


----------



## Copepod (Jun 5, 2017)

Would you object if I moved this thread into Exercise / Sport @Bill Stewardson? It illustrates making activity enjoyable si well!
I never got into cricket, as only the boys at my Midlands comprehensive played. Once or twice, our form tutor, an admirable woman, who was a WRAF met observer before becoming a teacher and had been at school with Rachel Hayhoe Flint, took form lessons to under a tree to watch cricket being played. Perhaps if she'd explained the rules, I might have watched with more interest. Instead I looked for insects in grass and bark and made daisy chains.


----------



## grovesy (Jun 5, 2017)

Bill Stewardson said:


> I Bailiff the local river and walk about 5 miles a day just doing that, plus walking round town etc. Ive never had a car ( far too many of them) I'm a biker- FJR 1300- I find walking very enjoyable, take my binoculars and see the wildlife of which there's loads round here.
> 
> Amateur sport seems to me to be as popular as ever, despite rising rents and costs etc. Our local pitches are usually busy.
> However, cricket is becoming the preserve of Unis and private schools due to works sports grounds becoming rare. Shame really.


My son plays cricket and he plays for a club that have more than on team.


----------



## Robin (Jun 5, 2017)

Bill Stewardson said:


> serve of Unis and private schools due to works sports grounds becoming rare. Shame really.


We have a thriving cricket club, several adult sides, and the sessions for boys and girls age five and up are always oversubscribed. And I drove back from riding yesterday through the next village, which had a cricket match going on. Cricket is alive and well in the Cotswolds!


----------



## Bill Stewardson (Jun 5, 2017)

Copepod,,fell free to promote the thread to the sporty bit.
Good to yak about non D stuff.


----------

